# Disney's Magic and Memories and You! show



## domiii (May 8, 2011)

OK was just down at the Magic Kingdom and saw their new show 'Magic and Memories and You!'

WOW!!

Using a building with round surfaces as a projection screen is way cool. If you can, go over to YouTube and catch a video of it. The castle melts and is re-drawn in crayon! The videos don't do the richness of the colors justice.

So here is the question: How many and what type of projectors do they use?

Oh by the way it is not a static show. Every day someone and a computer sort through the thousands of pictures their Photo Pass photographers take and insert them into the show. I know this is true because we saw not just one but three of our Photo Pass pictures in the show!

Truly a show not to be missed if you visit the Mouse.

Hope someone here has some answers to how the 'magic' is made in this show.


----------



## chausman (May 8, 2011)

If what you described is what I think it is, we discussed it a while ago here: [thread]22801[/thread].

Something like this?


----------



## domiii (May 8, 2011)

Yes

Here is a side by video of Disneyland and Disneyworld:



Keep in mind this is done many nights and in Walt Disney World they sync the pyro to the projection.

Here is a better video of Disney World



Would like to see the projector/projectors used for this show. It is shown not just on the front of the castle but can be seen on the sides too.


----------



## chausman (May 8, 2011)

I want to see the computer(s) that are power all those projectors and sounds and pyro!


----------



## What Rigger? (May 9, 2011)

I've seen three Christie(Maybe???) projectors out in front of Small World at Anaheim, covering a throw of anywhere from 50 to 200 feet if my guesses are correct.

Anyway, it looks like Christie. Seems they've been around the park more than once.
Especially this past weekend.

Christie Solaria Projectors to Screen World Premiere of "Pirates of the Carribbean: On Stranger Tides" in 3D


----------



## jxgriffi (May 11, 2011)

And I believe they are using Hippo media servers with Macs with custom Applescripts to pull the photos from Photopass and upload them to a server location that the Hippos access.


----------



## Chris Chapman (May 11, 2011)

At WDW there are 16 projectors used to cover the Castle. I have a buddy in iMagineering who wouldn't spill too many of the beans on this. All he would tell me is "Media Server Magic". That includes backup projectors.


----------



## domiii (May 11, 2011)

16 projectors wow.

Next trip to the mouse (in June) I will be looking for the projectors.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Goph704 (May 11, 2011)

??? is it Legal to sync Pyro in a media server in Florida? Correct me if I'm wrong here but I thought that in the US it was required that Pyro be run on it's own system, which was required to be a completely separate system with it's own operator.

Also, I've heard form one of the Disney video techs that The mouse is pretty much all Christie. however that was about a year ago, so it might have changed.


----------



## jxgriffi (May 12, 2011)

Goph704 said:


> ??? is it Legal to sync Pyro in a media server in Florida? Correct me if I'm wrong here but I thought that in the US it was required that Pyro be run on it's own system, which was required to be a completely separate system with it's own operator.
> 
> Also, I've heard form one of the Disney video techs that The mouse is pretty much all Christie. however that was about a year ago, so it might have changed.


 
They aren't syncing Pyro with a media server. The show runs off Timecode. Timecode is split to all departments (Audio center, lighting control, projection, media servers, pyro, etc.) There is usually a tech at Audio Central that runs a test SMPTE pass to confirm all departments are talking. Pyro has multiple personnel watching various areas and dead man switches to "allow" the pyro to be fired by the system. Pyro generally has to have an "enable" button held in that location for the shot to be fired. If the guy falls over and doesn't hold the button...it doesn't go.

So...yes it is synced, but not from the media server. And no, it's not illegal provided you have the licensed shooters and follow all necessary precautions.


----------



## Goph704 (May 12, 2011)

That's more like what I expected. Thank you for the Clarification.


----------



## What Rigger? (May 13, 2011)

jxgriffi, how'd you get so smart???


----------



## museav (May 15, 2011)

Another interesting building projection, YouTube - Spectacular Coca-Cola 3D 125th Anniversary Illumination. It's on all four sides of the building totaling 210,000 square feet of image area. They apparently are using 45 projectors totaling around 1,000,000 lumens. Here's some more info and pictures from the company that produced the show, Coca Colas 125th Anniversary » Work » Obscura Digital, you can see some of the projectors in the last picture.


----------



## jxgriffi (May 15, 2011)

What Rigger? said:


> jxgriffi, how'd you get so smart???


 
Well...first the earth cooled and then the dinosaurs came, but they got big and fat and died....oh wait, different story.

Working for Rats, Angels, Dragons, Sorcerers, and an evil, evil corporation will do that to you.


----------



## tyler.martin (May 15, 2011)

The projectors are Christie. They are hidden during the day, and are uncovered for the show.

They are more than likely using Watchout on custom PC's


----------



## chausman (May 15, 2011)

jxgriffi said:


> Working for Rats, Angels, Dragons, Sorcerers, and an evil, evil corporation will do that to you.


 
I'm pretty sure our furry friend is more mouse then rat... (I mean listen to the "theme" song)


----------



## VeteranShowPro (May 18, 2011)

What Rigger? said:


> I've seen three Christie(Maybe???) projectors out in front of Small World at Anaheim, covering a throw of anywhere from 50 to 200 feet if my guesses are correct.
> 
> Anyway, it looks like Christie. Seems they've been around the park more than once.
> Especially this past weekend.
> ...


 

You are correct on the Christie Projectors. Chosen for the high lumen output (32,000 ea) and ease of blending. The park has purchased an insane amount of them for all different areas and purposes. Also I think some people are confusing the HES intelligent DL-2 and 3 lights for projectors.


----------



## metti (May 18, 2011)

martinty said:


> They are more than likely using Watchout on custom PC's


 
What makes you say that they are running Watchout? How does Watchout handle the integration of the photos from their park photo system, I have never tried to get it to do something like that?


----------



## g15 (May 23, 2011)

The projectors are driven by 8 Green Hippo Hippotizer HDs and a zookeeper PC for control. The pics are transferred from photopass daily and then keyed over the video in the Hippo. Everything is synced with SMPTE and the pyro is all fired from a fireone system.


----------

